# Is A Reverse Stripe Gecko a good starter Pet for a 12 yearold (ME)



## Alisiya 123 (Jul 31, 2009)

:mf_dribble:: victory:Im looking to get a Reverse Stripe Gecko As A starter Pet for myself i have all the stuff and a guy is sellin me his for £20 But theyre worth £120 If anyone Knows what a good starter Pet is for me Lemme Kno Im A Bit Confused x Get bk to me asap peeps x


----------



## Frogsrule10 (Jan 9, 2010)

hi i am 12 as well and I keep 2 frogs a crestie and a corn. If you are looking for a lizard then a Crestie can be very good. However, you'd have to be willing to spend at least £129 for everything. Not so good if you are on a tight budget. Great if your aunt says she'll get you anything!:devil: Cresties have great personalities and are extremely smiley and they live for a relatively long time. A great first timer!


----------

